# [solved] Warum habe ich statt eth0 die Schnittstelle eth2?

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Moinsen,

habe mir gestern ein neues Mainboard besorgt und will darauf auch gleich gentoo installieren. In dem Gerät sind 2 x Netwerkkarten eingebaut. Einmal onboard eine Atheros Gigabit-Karte und einmal als PCI Variante ne Standart 100MBit Karte von D-Link (via-rhine).

Beide Karten werden per Kernel-Modul geladen, jetzt sollte man anehmen das man danach eth0 & eth1 vorfindet, ist aber nicht so.

Die PCI-Karte wird korrekt (wie beim Board davor) als eth1 erkannt, die onboard Karte hingegen nicht als eth0 (wie mit dem Board vorher) sondern als eth2 erkannt.

Wie kann sowas den sein?

Es ist jetzt nicht das große Probleme, muss ich eben alles anstatt auf eth0 auf eth2 stellen, aber trotzdem verwirrt es mich.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganze auf eth0 umzubiegen?

----------

## Christian99

wenn du udev verwendest, dann schau mal hier rein "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules"

----------

## mv

Welche Karte als welches Device geladen wird, wird in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules festgelegt: Einfach an Deine Bedürfnisse anpassen (ev. solltest Du in diesem File auch die Kriterien anpassen, nach denen dies festgelegt wird, also etwa anstelle der Kartennummer nur Treiber oder Busnummer o.ä., damit Du Dich im Falle eines Kartenwechsel nicht wieder wunderst, weshalb die neue Karte dann mit eth2 eingetragen wird)

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Erstmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich werde mir das ganze heute abend nochmal anschauen und berichten  :Smile: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja Gucky, mach das.

Ich würde die /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  Datei aber erst mal löschen und rebooten, denn ich geh mal davon aus dass es sich noch um eine alte, sprich von vor der Hardwaränderung, handelt.

Denn dann wird sie neu erzeugt, und du wirst deine aktuellen NIC's  dort  mit ihren MAC's als eth0+eth1 vorfinden, da bin ich ganz sicher.

Sollte es dir dann nicht passen, brauchst du nur noch die Bezeichnung eth0 mit 1 zu tauschen und spätestens dann ist es so zugeordnet wie du es dir vorgestellt hast.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Danke   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Danke,

nach dem löschen der Datei und anschließenden Reboot war die Welt wieder in Ordnung  :Smile: 

----------

